# "How to defeat Calvinism"



## ooguyx (Jul 27, 2009)

I apologize if someone else has posted this, but I think it is pretty funny:

Video Removed


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 27, 2009)

I have seen this video so many times but it still gets me to chuckle every time. I still think we must be careful not to become elite and pharisaical in how we deal with other Christians.


----------



## ooguyx (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't pay close enough attention to the beginning.


----------

